# Pier Fishing



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Is it really necessary to take a 12' at a pier? I was wondering that because I use to take my surf poles and it seems like an overkill.

I'm thinking about just taking my 9' and 7' to piers this year. Maybe just two 7's.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I take two 10' and 11' lamiglas rods and two4500 spinning reels and sometimes they even seem too big.
Pax river rec center pier thee 12 footers are way too big.


----------



## zam (Jun 16, 2004)

I think it depends on which pier your at, or in other words, how far you need to cast out. The only place I ever use a 12' rod is on the surf, and I usually don,t need one that big then. I think one of the biggest mistakes alot of fishermen make is thinking that they have to cast out far, usually the fish are shallow or on the edge of a dropoff (except when the waters cold). but like I said, it depends where your fishing. I can cast my 7' rod almost as far as a 12' anyway, and its less cumbersome


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*10'*

should do the trick. I made a habit of tak'n my 12's but realized that 10 can work just as fine, but again that is dependent on what pier you're fishing and what you're targeting...


----------



## Doormat (Dec 18, 2006)

I've never fished a pier where you needed more than a six or seven foot rod. A HUGE majority of the fish I catch on piers are within 30 feet of the pier.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

if you fish at matapeake or romancoke, you'll need you surf rod, unless you are aiming for spot.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

SeaSalt said:


> Is it really necessary to take a 12' at a pier? I was wondering that because I use to take my surf poles and it seems like an overkill.
> 
> I'm thinking about just taking my 9' and 7' to piers this year. Maybe just two 7's.


Good point. I bought some 8 - 9 foot rods for that.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*I Have ...........*

Over 400 Rods And Reels And I Still Like Pier Fishing With 2 12ft Sealine-x For Croakers Or Whatever Is Bitting And 2 3500b Sh. Baitrunners Spooled With 2-10 Power Pro Line And Throwing A 4oz Bank Sinker.


----------



## Doormat (Dec 18, 2006)

terpfan said:


> if you fish at matapeake or romancoke, you'll need you surf rod, unless you are aiming for spot.



I've never fished either of those piers 


For most piers, a surf rod is overkill. If it's a busy pier, it can be a nuisance to cast w/o snagging people on the opposite rail.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Depends on the pier, how crowded it is, and where the fish are expected. 

As mentioned, the Coke is a waste of time with a short rod. 
Most of the time, I feel the same with PLO. 
You could get by with a shorter rod at the Peake, but it more depends on the fishing pressure there. Most of the time, I use a long cast with a longer rod to get out past the masses.  Obviously, if its crowded, it's hard to get enough room to get off a good cast. It's a trade off. Would rather have the longer rod in case I need it.

If you're on a pier by yourself and there are fish under you, a Snoopy rod would work.  
.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*my two cents*

I"m somewhat anal. So I take several rods just incase I need them. But my goto pier rods will be:
1: 10 foot tsunami
2. 10 foot ben doerr
3: 7 foot bait rod

In my opinion the 10 foot rod is the perfect size. If you need the distance you can get it, but at the same time it's not a true surf pole.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

kmw21230 said:


> I"m somewhat anal. So I take several rods just incase I need them. But my goto pier rods will be:
> 1: 10 foot tsunami
> 2. 10 foot ben doerr
> 3: 7 foot bait rod
> ...


i don't know if you can get past the bouy with that.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

CAST DADDY L said:


> Over 400 Rods And Reels And I Still Like Pier Fishing With 2 12ft Sealine-x For Croakers Or Whatever Is Bitting And 2 3500b Sh. Baitrunners Spooled With 2-10 Power Pro Line And Throwing A 4oz Bank Sinker.


Dang L, you'd prolly hit around 200yards or so with that set up. 10lbs PP = 2lbs mono. I've got to try that one of mine spinners.

And SeaSalt, when we come up for the annual spring run at the 'Peake, we brought up the 12'4" and above with us. The same stuffs we use for the surf.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Craw...........*

That Set-up Will Do 200+ Ez With A 4 Oz And With A 6 Oz Shes Gone And Thats The Name I Put On These Rods.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

CastDaddy, I'm going to have to try that. 8lb braid on my spinning outfit. thats gonna be nice.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Terpfan is a funny Guy... to tell you the truth I can throw 115+ yards (measured) with both of the ten footers.. To be honest I dont see a huge difference with the two foot difference.. Maybe as i get better I wil see it..





terpfan said:


> i don't know if you can get past the bouy with that.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Salt............*

I Only Use 2-10 Power Pro Or 1-8 Power Pro On My Rods With A Shock Leader.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

kmw21230 said:


> Terpfan is a funny Guy... to tell you the truth I can throw 115+ yards (measured) with both of the ten footers.. To be honest I dont see a huge difference with the two foot difference.. Maybe as i get better I wil see it..


i'm not trying to offend you, but casting distance with lead only and with bait is totally different.


----------



## CAST DADDY L (Apr 21, 2004)

*Terpfan...........*

You R Right And Anyone That Dissagress Should Try It Themselves And Call Me With The Results 301-556-7811


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

You didnt offend me! lol I know what I can do.. I know what I can't.. My personal opinion is you dont need a 12 foot rod.. Now do I use 12 foot rods on piers.. hell yes! lol I may have one Sunday, but It's not a must have.. 




terpfan said:


> i'm not trying to offend you, but casting distance with lead only and with bait is totally different.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*My observation*

Most of us guys see our toys as extentions of our manhood.. This is not directed towards anyone in partictular, but most of use if we're being honest will agree. Sometimes bigger is not always better (talking about fishing!  ).. I guess it boils down to personal prefrence. 



Example: I didn't need the HEMI, but as a man (especially an American man) bigger is best when it comes to my truck!!!!


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

kwm, if i believed that longer is better i would have gotten this rod. http://www.squidjig.com/fishinggear/carbon%20surf%20rod.htm
however it seems like my peak length seems like 13'.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

It really depends which pier. Matapeake or PLO I would. Anything on the ocean I would as well.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Serious???*



CAST DADDY L said:


> Over 400 Rods And Reels


If I spend that much $$$ on them, I'd probably be homeless!!!!


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I actually ran across that rod before.. I don't know who needs a 16 foot rod... lol My longest it 13 ft also..




terpfan said:


> kwm, if i believed that longer is better i would have gotten this rod. http://www.squidjig.com/fishinggear/carbon%20surf%20rod.htm
> however it seems like my peak length seems like 13'.


----------



## terpfan (May 30, 2002)

it's was posted as a joke. (although i don't have experience with that rod) in general, people using 12 footer will out cast people who use 15' rod. (i have ugly stick 15' to prove it )


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

SeaSalt said:


> Is it really necessary to take a 12' at a pier? I was wondering that because I use to take my surf poles and it seems like an overkill.
> 
> I'm thinking about just taking my 9' and 7' to piers this year. Maybe just two 7's.


 No ! I only use an 8 off the 50 bridge . Trying to maneuver a very long rod around bridge ,and or pier pilings can be a hinderence at times . I'm of the KISS principle .


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*So many Rods and Reels and no $$$ to show!!!*



CAST DADDY L said:


> Over 400 Rods And Reels .....


How bout selling some of them Rods and Reels so you can pay what you OWE!!!! Last chance - You'll be receiving court papers in a short period of time ... SLIM SHADY!!!!!!!!!

Be a MAN! AND PAY WHAT YOU KNOW IS DUE. I'm tired of reading your FAKE ARSE POSTS and seems to me you're all ways doing the providing at each of your GREAT CASTING CLINICS... BUT LOW AND BEHOLD YOU CAN'T COME UP W/ WHAT YOU HAVE DUE!!!! 

EITHER COME UP W/ MY LOOT OR OLD BLUE EYES IS GOING TO COME KNOCKING PATNA!!!!!!!


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

When I posted the above about longer rods I was referring to bait soaking. 

If I'm tossing plastic or metal, I use an 8' Solaris, pier or surf.
.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*it depends*

Yeah some piers you need to get out there, Others are close. I will usually take 5-6 rods, and use them as the conditions dictate. There were times when I was at the peake and a 4 oz sinker just would not hold, so I had to move up to my 6 oz. pyramid. Yeah my shorter rods are rated to 6oz, but I feel better using my heavers. I look at pier fishing like the surf, start off one close, one out far and one in the middle until you see where the feesh are.

But go with what you got. If all you have are heavers, use them. no sense in buying other rods if you dont need them or really cant afford them,


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Remember : Small can a be good thing


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

I have a couple of 12' OM's rated for 6 - 12 just for any body of water [coke plo ai] 

I know for sure you need at least 6 oz just to hold bottom at spsps and at the peake

Just to answer your question take a 12 footer at least rated for 6 oz ....Your going to need distance and hold bottom


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Andre,

What were the conditions when you needed 6oz. in the Bay? At AI, 6+ definitely, but in the Bay, i've never used more than 4oz. (pyramid), even when the waters were churning. You must've been fishing in something vicious.  Hope to meet ya sometime this year.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

fishing left of the tree [spsp] on a outgoing tide ....fishing the inlet at the peake on a incoming tide 

Anything lighter your be walking your bait like the boys fishing the OBX  

I'm looking forward to meeting alot of the new and some of the old gang from the board ...I'm going to test my water on the 17th


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

fingersandclaws said:


> Andre,
> 
> What were the conditions when you needed 6oz. in the Bay? At AI, 6+ definitely, but in the Bay, i've never used more than 4oz. (pyramid), even when the waters were churning. You must've been fishing in something vicious.  Hope to meet ya sometime this year.


If 4oz is holding for you, then you ain't throwing far enough. At time at SPSP 8oz was rolling. You can get by with 4oz at PLO.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

CrawFish said:


> If 4oz is holding for you, then you ain't throwing far enough. At time at SPSP 8oz was rolling. You can get by with 4oz at PLO.


That is true ! You would also need 5-6 at the old solomons pay pier. That current would get rollin' !!!

Also don't forget ... even if you don't have a strong current but you do have your 6-12 oz rods it would be better to go with the 5-6 oz sinker to better load your rod.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Huntsman said:


> How bout selling some of them Rods and Reels so you can pay what you OWE!!!! Last chance - You'll be receiving court papers in a short period of time ... SLIM SHADY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Be a MAN! AND PAY WHAT YOU KNOW IS DUE. I'm tired of reading your FAKE ARSE POSTS and seems to me you're all ways doing the providing at each of your GREAT CASTING CLINICS... BUT LOW AND BEHOLD YOU CAN'T COME UP W/ WHAT YOU HAVE DUE!!!!
> 
> EITHER COME UP W/ MY LOOT OR OLD BLUE EYES IS GOING TO COME KNOCKING PATNA!!!!!!!


WHERE DID THAT COME FROM?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Husk..*



HuskyMD said:


> WHERE DID THAT COME FROM?


Dude if you only knew...

Are you coming up to fish this year at the Point... If so I believe I received a casting call for next Saturday and I believe if the weather holds true for next week then you know where I'll be....


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Wow! I read this earlier, and was like what the F$#%. Anyway this obviously is a disgreement between two grown A$$ men, and has nothing to do with me. I hope you guys work it out.. So we can all meet up at AI... 
Please try to live life on a positive note.. 




Huntsman said:


> How bout selling some of them Rods and Reels so you can pay what you OWE!!!! Last chance - You'll be receiving court papers in a short period of time ... SLIM SHADY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Be a MAN! AND PAY WHAT YOU KNOW IS DUE. I'm tired of reading your FAKE ARSE POSTS and seems to me you're all ways doing the providing at each of your GREAT CASTING CLINICS... BUT LOW AND BEHOLD YOU CAN'T COME UP W/ WHAT YOU HAVE DUE!!!!
> 
> EITHER COME UP W/ MY LOOT OR OLD BLUE EYES IS GOING TO COME KNOCKING PATNA!!!!!!!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

KM
I agree hope to see everyone at AI. This will be my first time there. Should be interesting.:beer: :beer:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I will be my first time too..


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Iam looking foward to it as all of my fishing has been from piers or fresh water. I have never fished from the surf. I have been asked by several people but never have been able to make it.
Should be interesting.:fishing:


----------

